# Nitrous Pictures Finally Up



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Bottle position








Nozzle position ( shark Fogger)








Fuel Solenoid








Nitrous and Purge solenoid

Nitrous and Fuel soleniods are NX and the purge is NOS


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

me like me like


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Pics look like they are from Al Jazera


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

not too shabby
at least you dont have it all ghetto-rig'd

i want


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

pix are mine i can assure you. if you go to my car domain site u can compare my trunk the be4 and after. No ghetto rigs here it was hard to get pix because the solenoids are hidden and if you notice black loom is all over the stainless steel lines. im going to also paint my fogger black soon and take off the nitrous express solenoids.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

how does the ga feel with the 55shot?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Bryan200sx said:


> pix are mine i can assure you. if you go to my car domain site u can compare my trunk the be4 and after. No ghetto rigs here it was hard to get pix because the solenoids are hidden and if you notice black loom is all over the stainless steel lines. im going to also paint my fogger black soon and take off the nitrous express solenoids.


straight sleeper :thumbup:


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> how does the ga feel with the 55shot?


real nice and real strong and no detination  now i just need to swap my tranny :thumbup:


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i like the setup


----------

